# Inish Carraig - 99p



## Jo Zebedee (Jul 21, 2018)

A dual celebration of reaching 50 reviews (it only took me 3 years!) and leaving kdp in a couple of weeks (which means I have a last promo run to use up) I’ve stuck Inish Carraig onto 99p for a week. This is also to explore what effect, of any, getting to the magic 50 has. 

I’ll report back! 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Inish-Carraig-alien-invasion-novel-ebook/dp/B012782E0G/


----------



## Onyx (Jul 21, 2018)

What's kdp?


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jul 21, 2018)

Onyx said:


> What's kdp?


Sorry - should have been KU - kindle unlimited where a book is exclusive to Amazon


----------



## Onyx (Jul 21, 2018)

Jo Zebedee said:


> Sorry - should have been KU - kindle unlimited where a book is exclusive to Amazon


Very good - thanks. I managed to figure out what "99p" was all by myself!


----------



## crystal haven (Jul 21, 2018)

Well done, Jo! It will be interesting to see what you have to report. 
I really should read my copy of Inish again. An excellent book.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jul 21, 2018)

crystal haven said:


> Well done, Jo! It will be interesting to see what you have to report.
> I really should read my copy of Inish again. An excellent book.


Thank you! Xx


----------



## Phyrebrat (Jul 24, 2018)

Jo, I didn't see this on Twitter. Can you tag me so I can retweet it, please?

Cx


----------



## Abernovo (Jul 24, 2018)

Hope the magic 50 does something great, Jo.

For those who haven't tried Jo's writing, do yourselves a favour, and read it.
It's a brilliant, gripping story: post-alien-invasion, the human race has lost, but family comes first to a Belfast lad, and he doesn't care if it's human or alien laws he has to break if it means he can keep his younger siblings alive.


----------

